# reply to locked topic



## Guest (Mar 7, 2005)

Shadownet, I was wondering if your nymphs are still alive? I have reared many nymphs black ants befroe, and they got on fine until around L3. Please keep this topic sane.....

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## shadownet (Mar 7, 2005)

One is.The others died...I don't know why they just died and fell.....


----------



## Rick (Mar 7, 2005)

> One is.The others died...I don't know why they just died and fell.....


Because that's what most of them do.


----------



## shadownet (Mar 7, 2005)

That doesn't make sense...


----------



## Rick (Mar 7, 2005)

I know but it's true. Many mantid nymphs die for no obvious reason. That is the reason that the female lays so many eggs.


----------



## shadownet (Mar 8, 2005)

I connot believe that...My mind can't comprehend that most die for no reason...I guess some are like flies and just don't live...They just die..Thats just weird..


----------



## jonballs (Mar 8, 2005)

i expect at least 25% death rate from all oothecas

jon


----------



## shadownet (Mar 8, 2005)

> i expect at least 25% death rate from all oothecasjon


Thats a lot of mantids.


----------



## jonballs (Mar 8, 2005)

still got 200 + that are eating fruit flys very quickly and are looking good i`m also spraying every day sometimes twice depends on how hot the house as my wife is expecting our first and is feeling the cold,a warm enviroment keeps the nymphs active though


----------



## shadownet (Mar 8, 2005)

> still got 200 + that are eating fruit flys very quickly and are looking good i`m also spraying every day sometimes twice depends on how hot the house as my wife is expecting our first and is feeling the cold,a warm enviroment keeps the nymphs active though


CONGRATULATION!!!Babies are fun..Good luck.Thanks for the tips


----------



## shadownet (Mar 10, 2005)

He's not eating anything.I got the stupid pinhead crickets you said he'd eat.Guess what.He's not eating them.I don't have enough money to buy fruit flies.I blew my wad on a few crickets..Man,I can't do this.You guys have luck with them and I get no luck..All my luck was sucked out when I almost died during my mom berthing me.I guess I just can't have a mantis...


----------

